# Morgantown, KY, Butch, M



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

Butch German Shepherd Dog Large Adult Male 

Butch was a owner surrender, he is very friendly and a beautiful dog. He loves people. 

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13704450


BUTLER COUNTY ANIMAL SHELTER/ADOPTION CENTER
463 Boat Factory Road
Morgantown, KY 42261
Ph: (270) 526-2696
Email: [email protected] 
Website: http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/KY264.html

ABOUT THIS SHELTER:

Mission Statement: <span style="color: #FF0000">The shelter is trying to become no-kill. There are very few adopters in this rural area and many dogs are dumped knowing that they will be PTS. Their only hope is rescue or out-of-state adoption.</span>Adoption: Out-of-state adoption allowed. If you would like to adopt one of our furry friends, please contact the shelter for adoption fee information.
Rescue: We are rescue friendly and looking to add more rescue contacts. All rescues are required to pay pull fees and will have to be approved prior to pulling any animals from the shelter.
Contact: Franklin Morris Phone: (270) 526-2696 Email: [email protected] 
Transport: We have transport available for all states. The transport HAS to be scheduled, dates and times will vary. Please call (270) 526-2696 for more information.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

sounds like a very rescue friendly shelter and a very sweet dog.


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

Butch is only a yr old?? poor guy I hope he gets a good home. 
Hes a handsome GSD.


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

Wow! What a gorgeous young sable boy.


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

bump


----------

